# Best setting powder for Graftobian foundation?



## jflo1882 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going to order the graftobian palette for my kit, but I have been reading some reviews where people are complaining that their face looks greasy after a few hours. What is the best setting powder to use with this foundation? I don't want my clients' face to come off after afew hours of having their makeup done! Any recommendations?


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Mar 18, 2011)

A silica HD powder. The ELF one is only 2 ingredients, and its the exact same two in the MUFE one.


----------



## User38 (Mar 19, 2011)

ELF is a beginner's product.. if you are using Graftobian, try the Kryolan setting/mattifying powder -- it is by far the best to set and matt anything... it is used a lot for TV and photography.


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Mar 19, 2011)

That makes as much sense as saying "Breathe this air, the other air is beginner's air".
	So, literally none. The ELF HD and MUFE HD have completely identical formulas. You're not going to notice a difference just because there's a different brand on the jar. They both only contain two ingredients, and it's the exact same two ingredients. It definitely helps to be informed about what a product is and what it does versus being blind to brands that aren't high end and thusly not a status symbol.


----------



## jflo1882 (Mar 21, 2011)

My only concern with HD powders is that I've noticed that in some photography it reflects the light. And it has the obvious white powder look. HerGreyness, since you recommended the Kryolan powder, have you used their foundation as well? Now I'm debating whether I should try the
​ KRYOLAN Ultra Foundation 12 color Palette or Graftobian-Hi-Def Glamour Créme Super Palette? I've heard both good and bad reviews. I'm trying to buy one of these as my beginners foundation kit.

  	Thank you ladies!


----------



## shamsa01 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ben Nye banana powder or translucent powder works  best with graftobian foundation.


----------

